# Redscreen nach Einbau von Grafikkarte



## ZeroEnna (8. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen

 Mir ist vor kurzem die Grafikkarte kaput gegangen und da hab ich mir mal einen neue besorgt (nVidia N6600, AGP 8x). 
 Ich hab dann gleich au mal das System neu aufgesetzt. Nun habe ich das Problem das mein ganzes System extrem langsam geworden ist wenn man z.B. ein neues Fenster öffnet oder scrollen will.
 Die Treiber hab ich auch schon installiert, aber die machen das ganze nur noch schlimmer. Sobald ich die nähmlich installiere Bootet windows nicht mehr richtig. Nach dem Ladescreen leuchtet nur kurz (zu kurz um etwas zu lesen) ein roter Screen auf und dann startet der PC neu. In den Abgesicherten Modus komme ich aber noch.
 Ich habe es mit den mitgeliefertten Treibern und mit den neusten offiziellen Treibern von nVidia versucht, beides mal mit dem selben Ergebniss.
 Ich habe auch schon das BIOS durchforstet und konnte keine fehlerhaften Einstellungen finden. Habe das BIOS auch schon mal zurückgesetzt und alles neu Kofiguriert, hat aber nicht's gebracht.

 Mein Mainboard ist von MSI und ich hab nen P4 2.53GHz.

 Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee an was es liegen kann?


 mfG
 ZeroEnna


----------



## zioProduct (8. November 2005)

Bei mir lags nicht an der Graka, sondern das die Graka, nicht ohne das ServicePack2 funktionierte, und was der Hauptgrund war, das mein Mainboardtreiber veraltet war, also pack dir mal neue MB-Treiber rauf, und versuch das ganze nochmal...

Ich musste noch das MB flushen, aber das lag an den RAM's, denke nicht das du dies machen musst.

Hoffe es hilft dir un petit

so long
ziop


----------



## ZeroEnna (8. November 2005)

Alson am Servicepack liegt's nicht, hab schon alles durchprobiert (ohne SP, mit SP1 und mit SP2).
 Das mit den MB Treibern probiere ich heut Abend mal aus

 THX

 mfG
 ZeroEnna


----------



## ZeroEnna (10. November 2005)

Bin mitlerweile dazu gekommen das mit den MB Treibern aus zu probieren, hat aber nichts geholfen. Sobald ich die GraKa Treiber installiere kommt nur noch ein Redscreen!


----------



## zioProduct (10. November 2005)

Und ohne treiber gehts Wie wärs mit anderen Treibern   
Komisch, das ist ja fast so, als ob du versucht ne PCIe Karte in nen AGP-MB zu quetschen 
Sry, hab leider auch keine Ideen mehr :-(


----------



## ZeroEnna (10. November 2005)

Naja, es ist nicht so das es ohne Treiber einwandfrei geht, der PC ist einfach total lahm ohne Treiber


----------

